# Grandma's jigsaw



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grandma asked me to pop round and help her with a jigsaw that was giving her grief.

So, round I went. She showed me all the pieces laid out on a table.

“What picture is it supposed to make?” I said.

“Well”, she said – “It has a picture of a cockerel on the box.

I said, “You go and put the kettle on and make us a nice pot of tea while I put all the cornflakes back into the box”


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Grandma asked me to pop round and help her with a jigsaw that was giving her grief.
> 
> So, round I went. She showed me all the pieces laid out on a table.
> 
> ...


Aah, clearly a fan of Mrs Brown and her boys!
(where this gag came up in last week's show) :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> Aah, clearly a fan of Mrs Brown and her boys!
> (where this gag came up in last week's show) :lol:


Sorry, I wouldn't know Mrs Brown from a tub of lard!

I heard the joke last night while enjoying my sundowner round the camp fire (don't tell Dave Zeb  ) - not another Brit in sight.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > Aah, clearly a fan of Mrs Brown and her boys!
> ...


Hahaha - describing 'her' as a tub of lard is not far off the spot! 8) The series has been discussed on here several times in the past, you clearly have not been paying attention  It seems to have the Marmite effect on folk.

Anyway, Grandad was sitting at the kitchen table trying to do a 'jigsaw' - when 'she' asked him for the box to see the picture, it was a box of cornflakes, which the close-up showed he had spread all over the table. Same gag, acted out. Made me lol! :lol:

I am envious - you'd need a damned big campfire to keep warm around here at the mo. :wink:


----------

